# Mountainbiker aus Raum Eggenfelden, Massing, Pfarrkirchen, Mühldorf und Umgebung



## CanyonMaxiMal (20. Juni 2015)

Servus!

Ich komme aus dem Rottal und suche schon seit längerem einen Mitfahrer für regelmäßige Mountainbiketouren hier im Rottal. Fahre jetzt schon seit gut 7 Jahren MTB — früher viel Dirt — jetzt eigentlich nur noch Enduro und BBS, wenn es gerade mal passt auch gerne mal gute Freeridestrecken im Bikepark. Der Spaß- und Bergabfaktor steht bei mir klar im Vordergrund... 

Ansonsten bin ich viel im Chiemgau oder im Bayerischen Wald unterwegs und freue mich über jeden technisch anspruchsvollen Trail der mir so unterkommt. Außerdem: Für gelegentliche Rennradausfahrten bin ich immer zu haben .

*Kurzum: Ich suche einfach Gleichgesinnte. Einfach mal melden hier im Thread, oder eine PN schreiben, vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein kleines Grüppchen...*

Grüße,
Max


----------



## uwys (5. September 2015)

Servus, 
ich bin aus Huldsessen,fährst du nur Gelände oder auch mal so nen normalen Feldweg bzw. Kiesstrasse?
Interesse hätte ich schon mal an einer kleinen Ausfahrt.
uwys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (6. September 2015)

Servus!

Ja klar können wir mal eine Runde drehen! Bei uns bin ich jetzt immer viel mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, da fahre ich alles was es so gibt. Wenns in den nächsten Woche mal passt, dann können wir fahren.

Ich schreib dir mal ne PN, dann können wir da genaueres klären.

Gruß,
Maxi


----------



## xtr1968 (20. September 2016)

Hier ist einiges geboten:
Www.rottal-total.de
Oder hier
https://www.facebook.com/Rottal-Total-553907401317118/?ref=settings
Viel Spass


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2016)

Gelöscht.


----------



## thecuberider (11. Oktober 2018)

*gelöscht*


----------

